# UCLA (MFA)



## choya22 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi! I'm a newbie here...just randomly stumbled upon this awesome resource. This is a great website! 

Anyway, I would like to find out more information on UCLA's MFA Producers Program and/or Screenwriting. Are there any current or former students who could provide more information? For example: for these programs, are you allowed to take any classes in the fundamentals of film-making (editing, sound, directing, etc.)? Is there a limit to how many classes/electives you can take?

I am mainly interested in the creative producing/development direction, along with screenwriting, but can't decide which program would best support that. It would be nice to get a well-rounded education at the same time. Which program(s) would you recommend? 

Any information is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance for your help and suggestions.


----------

